# Slide won't retract



## Van Fink (Aug 18, 2010)

Went camping this past weekend. No problems setting up, the slides extended great. Getting ready to come home, The bedroom slide worked fine, the living room slide wouldn't retract. I released the brake on the motor & retracted it manually. My camper is a 2004 Fleetwood. Anybody had this problem before? Where is a good place to start checking? Thanks, Van:shrug:


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Check your fluid level in the tank.


----------



## Van Fink (Aug 18, 2010)

*Slide*

I don't think its hydraulic. It has a electric motor with a shaft that turns agear on each end. The gears mesh with worm gears on each end.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know then. If it were the gears broken or out of alignment I don't think it would have come in manually either. I would think it would use the same gearing system. Sorry. Bob


----------



## Van Fink (Aug 18, 2010)

*Manual*

I guess I can put it in & out Manually to finish the season or till I figure it out. Thanks for the reply Van:scratchhead:


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you hear it even trying to work? or just nothing? might be a bad connection when you do it manually does it come in easy or hard?


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you check your fuzes and breaker?


----------



## Van Fink (Aug 18, 2010)

*slide*

I can't hear it from inside the camper, I guess I need to get my wife to engage switch while I listen. All I can find is one 15 amp fuse & it's good. I'm just wondering if there is an inline fuse somewhere that I'm not seeing. The manual schmatic shows what might be an inline fuse. Van


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I would think that if the one slide worked, the fuse would be ok. I don't know, but I doubt they have two fuses. If the slide came in manually, that would rule out a problem with the gearing.
Did you give the dealer a call, or Fleetwood?
Do you have 2 switches for your slides? If you do,there might be another fuse. I just thought about that.


----------



## Rushman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a 03 Montana and it is hydraulic. I have had it about two months. I went on a weekend trip and while moving it around in the yard I notice some fluid had came out on the ground. I checked under the truck and all I could see was the A/C was dripping water. I passed it off as that. Once back home from the trip I saw a different look to what I had thought was water was not. It is a fifth wheel and I looked at the catch basin and it had alot of ATF in it. The tank attached to the pump was less than half full, but the slides worked fine. After I got the tank on the low side off I noticed there was settlement in the botton. I think the grime got under the bottom of the O-ring and started the leak. The O-ring looked in perfect shape except had a flat surface all around for the tight fit. I will try to get a new one today and replace. I'm just passing it on that one needs to keep a good watch on the catch basin. I could have been stuck at the campsite trying to get the slides in. I have learned form this, but still dont have knowledge of manual operation. If the motor goes out goes out I think I can crank from there, but not sure if a line bust what to do. ( I spoke with the guy I bought the camper from and the tank O-ring had never been replaced or tank off.)


----------

